# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  87. besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Zagrebu

## (maša)

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice i savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *nedjelju*,* 08.02.2015.* u Zagrebu *od 10- 12 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru za do 70%, a rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90%, no samo ako se pravilno koriste. 
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% i 20%, a to je brojka koju volonteri i volonterke RODE ovakvim pregledima nastoje povećati
Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice, te da dovedete i Vaše dijete.

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Čekamo Vas bez obzira na vremenske (ne)prilike  :Smile: 

I u slučajusnijega smo tamo  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

Bez obzira na Zagrebačko snježno stanje u nedjelju nas možete naći na parkiralištu MUPa u Heinzlovoj od 10-12 sati  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

vidimo se sutra  :Smile:

----------

